# gladiator float plan



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Got a crew and we are going to try it again. Sounds like the water is not as clean. Still going for it, plan to leave the pass around noon 5/27 and make our way to the Marlin/Beercan. Not going to rule out Ram/Horn Mountain looking for blue. Chunk, live bait, troll. Bottom bump our way there and maybe back depending on our luck while there. Intend to be back by dark 5/28 pm. Confidence is HIGH with TCAT, Xiphius, bowfisher as part of the crew. Gladiator standing by. :usaflag


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Good luck and be safe...!!


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

had a buddy that fished sat/sun. said water was green until horn mountain. They caught a couple of good yellowfin trolling at horn mountain.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck! Hope you guys find good water. I looked at Hilton's this morning and it appears from limited satellite views that the blue water that was around the Ram has moved to Horn Mt and just south. On the other hand the blue water has moved back into the spur? Go figure.

Looking forward to seeing pics of big fish!

MScontender


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I got 5 dollars to whoever gets Keith bloody..........


----------



## polar21 (Nov 5, 2007)

Good luck Tom. Glad we got the A/C pumping on Sat.!

-DJ


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Change of plans-going to the nipple, put out a spread and head into the canyon. Sword fish tonightand then troll the AM and bottom fish our way in. Less fuel and better water...we hope. Gladiator standing by on 16/68 :usaflag


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Good luck guys!!! Thanks for the offer...wish I could go...I'm sure I will regret it when I see your post.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Good call! Much better water in the canyon.

Good luck

MScontender


----------



## 4wahoo (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm headed in the same direction, call me on 68 if ya start slayin em! I'm on a 28 procat "Here's The Deal"


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

Boat is in.....Good report coming so I here.


----------

